# Semi Old School Orion find



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Grabbed this up from the local pawn for $20. No plugs so I guess it's gonna cost a little more all in all.

Orion Cobalt CS150.2


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Also, during my travels on the day of this purchase (two days ago), I came across some old school Rockford Fosgate three way coaxials at the Goodwill for $50. Way too steep for some speakers IMO but I thought it was cool to see car audio there.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Add em to the thread! haha

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...discussion/129174-old-school-audio-finds.html


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Man, I loved those old cobalt amps. I had the 5 channel version for a long time, then sold it to a friend who had it for a long time, and then she sold it to the guy who I ended up being roommates with for a while. We used it as a front stage amp in a pretty sweet install in his F150. This was '03 I think.


----------

